

Data Scraping - datemapps


======
merinid
Scrape. Don't violate TOS, but you should grab any public data that you
legally can to improve your app. Watch robots.txt for specific rules beyond
TOS, and be kind to the servers. Don't thread like crazy just because you can.

------
datemapps
Hey all,

I wanted to get some input on your thoughts on data scraping. Our mobile app,
DateMapps is dependent on the content input of the users. Specifically, the
app allows users to view date itineraries and filter by their dating
preferences to select one that will be of most help to them on their next
date. However, unlike web-based sites that are dependent on user-generated
content, it is difficult to get enough content to populate the app without it
being available on the app store. We've encouraged users to create date
itineraries through using test flight, but the process unlike the app store
where one can simply download and begin to use the app, is often cumbersome
and sometimes a deterrent. With that in mind, I'm deciding between releasing
the app to the app store with minimal content (slightly over 1,000 date
itineraries) and allow for organic growth from there, or scrape data from
sites like Yelp. My issue with releasing to the app store is having users not
be satisfied with the minimal content out there and thereby view that at being
unhelpful (understandably so). Going back to the scraping option, though I
could just use Yelp's API, it's important that the content is relevant to date
spots and activities. Additionally, the profiles related to content are also
necessary. Aside from that, I don't want to sacrifice the quality of the
content by going with the scraping route. I'd love to hear your thoughts,
especially if you've been in a similar situation.

